# Stumped for holiday gift ideas?



## derekleffew (Nov 24, 2008)

Friend and CB-member, RoadieRags, is having a sale on humorous theatrical T-shirts beginning Black Friday, 11/28, and continuing through 12/24/08. During this time, 15% off everything on the site, which will soon be almost 70 different designs, sure to please any stagehand, tech, or roadie on your gift list.

RoadieRags.com, Funny t-shirts for Stagehands/Roadies and Entertainment Industry Technicians

Here's one of my favorites:


----------



## willbb123 (Nov 25, 2008)

I want


----------



## avkid (Nov 25, 2008)

I see a theme in the posts so far, I must fix this......


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 25, 2008)

What you talkin about ?


----------



## RoadieRags (Nov 25, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> What you talkin about ?



Wow, I never took notice to that...thankfully the screen is correct. But, thanks for finding that mistake...I will change that image today.

and by all means, if any of you folks have a shirt idea, let me know...if I like it enough to put it on my site and it sells, i'll give you one free.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2008)

STEVETERRY has already laid claim to one that would please many regional theatre personnel: 
"We don't care *HOW* they do it in New York!"
​
Hopefully the vagueness to which gafftapegreenia and RoadieRags are referring is the fact that the speaker shirt should read "Speakers are great... The*y* fill that empty space..."

Don't be such a stranger, RoadieRags. Tell us what you thought of the recent TSO show...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 4, 2009)

Bumping this thread, as I was just sent the following:


> *This Economy Stinks SALE!!!*
> I have decided that due to the struggling economy I will lower the cost of my products for you, the hard working men and women of show business. While many companies raise prices to stay afloat, mine will go down to make things a bit more affordable during these tough times. Until further notice all shirts will be a flat $12.50. Unfortunately shipping costs will stay the same. But as postal prices are going up, mine will not.
> 
> RoadieRags.com, Funny t-shirts for Stagehands/Roadies and Entertainment Industry Technicians


To keep it on topic, Presidents Day is February 16 this year.


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 4, 2009)

RoadieRags if you're still around, this shirt:



Also has a typo.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 4, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> RoadieRags if you're still around, this shirt...Also has a typo.


Two, actually: "aredoing" and "teh".


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 4, 2009)

One of my all-time favorite sayings.


----------

